# Spare Remote Control and Key Fiat X2/50



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi all I have just priced up a spare Three Button Remote Key for my 2007 Chieftain from the stealers. Remote is £155 +vat Imobiliser Code 38.84 + vat. Then Programming £45 + vat a total of £286.61. Didn't expect these to be cheap but I was shocked at this price. 

I think it's diabolical that you don't get two remotes and two standard keys like I did on my last Fiat based MH. I did question this at my supplying dealer (Brownhills) to be told this is all you get when new. I have done a bit of resurch and this info is correct. 

My Question is: 
Does the alarm go off if locked with the remote and opened with the standard key on entry, also if locked with the standard key would it set the alarm.

I would try myself but the old chap next door is very ill in bed, and would not want to disturb him with the alarms going off ect. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dill

We bought our 2008 from Brownhills Newark and had two keys and two remotes supplied.

Only ever used remote to lock and set alarm so I am unable to help with questions.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Romote*

I also have only one remote on my fiat 3ltr base van.

When i locked the van with the REMOTE AND UNLOCKED IT WITH THE SPARE KEY THE ALARM WHEN OFF.(What a pain)

Mike (Devon)


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Dill

If you use the standard key to unlock then the alarm will sound however as soon as you put the key in the ignition and turn it the alarm stops.

Like you I was shocked at the prices quoted to get a new remote key. Next time I buy a van I will make having two fobs a condition of purchasing as I suspect the trade price for the key is a lot less.

Regards

Ed


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Have you tried a local vehicle locksmith there's a few in my area that are mobile, panik keys are the best
Secondly if you lock alarm with remote but open it by key you norm get about 10 seconds to get key in ign which turns alarm off
The steamers tell you you have to have new alarm fob 
But on many cars a used fob can be reprogrammed which gets price down.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Morning all, yes I thought the alarm would go off, if locked with the remote then opened with the standard key. I think it's best to have a second remote just in case we loose the original, you never know. Cannot use a second hand remote on this, as they come part coded to Vin, and already come cut to fit the locks. I think they need to wear a mask for charging for the Immobiliser code. When you think about it, it's my property in the first place and unique to my van like the radio code. Never mind chaps these things are sent to try us. 

Regards

Dill


----------



## ponsaloti (Jan 17, 2010)

The cost is correct from the dealer.
I'm a locksmith, I drive an 07 citroen relay and I got a little discount on the price of the key and done the rest myself.
Using an autolocksmith will be cheaper but dont expect it to be under £200.
Problem is on these (as punto and a few other fiat based vehicles)
The chip comes part coded from the dealer, ordered using VIN and takes 5 days plus.
We can clone, copy, write too and programme most chips into the vehicles but the ID48 chip used on these is a real pain in the arse for us.
Engineers are working on this but at the moment, key has to come from the dealer.

p.s. Make sure you get both codes from the dealer. 1 for the key and 1 for the remote.

Good luck.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Ponsaloyi, I run a garage in leeds and we do keys ect. I will programm this myself. I asked the dealer if there was a different Pin Code for the remote and I was told NO. I thought the Transponder was part of the circuit board on these and the fob programmed automatically. I will check again tomorrow though. No chance Cloning this one. never had any problems with Fiat keys just make sure the first key you programm is the original then the spare, just in case the dealer has cocked up. 

regards

Dill


----------

